# Do you like the new website? - Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Individuals more creative and techi than me have been hard at work building our new Detailed Clean website.

It is geared towards desktops, tablets and mobiles (optimal browsing experience is desktop).

We have tried to clean things up, make better use of space and visually provide hints to ease browsing, such as what is in or out of stock.

Let us know what you think, if you spot a bug, let us know that too  ...I hope you like.

*Desktop:*


*iPad*


----------



## AGRE

Just had a quick look on an ipad! Looks fantastic, very well laid out and easy to navigate around. Great work :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Looks great !


----------



## DetailedClean

Thank you for the positive comments


----------



## Keir

I like how the top banner background changes with the image.


----------



## Dave50

AGRE said:


> Just had a quick look on an ipad! Looks fantastic, very well laid out and easy to navigate around. Great work :thumb:


Yes totally agree, works really well on an iPad :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Derek Mc

Like the new site, very slick to use and very clear. Great work!


----------



## technofan

I like your site...period:thumb: Sadly I have spent far too much money there:lol:

Pete.


----------



## DetailedClean

Keir said:


> I like how the top banner background changes with the image.


Thanks all... Thats a subtle little favourite feature of mine too  I stare at it for ages!

*iPad landscape view attached.*


----------



## k9vnd

Love the new website, one thing I wish is that you stocked more up to date product's. Chemical guys new butter wet wax and a few new air freshner's ect to name a few.
Basically the sooner you get them the sooner we can order.


----------



## DetailedClean

Yep will get them in asap


----------

